# just curious



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

What other fishes or critters can go in a tank with a betta? I know frogs can't and other males, but what can?


*V* & Real


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ghost shrimp, snails....
I keep mine in my 55G with all the fish in my signature.


----------



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

38 fish wow.. and those fish on your list, they go well with bettas ......... hrmmmm Whats a ghost shrimp look like?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

they dont necessarily go with bettas but they have been living without trouble together, I have also had them in with silver dollars.

I believe that most smaller shrimp can go with bettas, there are some older posts about this if you look.

http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=402


----------

